# Uk law regarding catapults / slingshots ?



## Hunter69

I been into catapults for over 30 years and most of that time just for target use but recently in the last year or 2 started taking one to my air rifle permission for the odd woodie or squirrel...

However I have struggled to find any definate laws regarding them in the uk and some I have seen contradict others ?

The reason for this post is just recently I have noticed on youtube video's and different forums that people proudly showing off vids made shooting pheasants, pigeons and other animals day or night which seems a bit weird as I am lead to believe in the uk that no lamp can be used at night into tree's no matter what but as I say I dont claim to know it all hence this post for more solid info.

I have never lamped into a tree at night fullstop whilst lamping rabbits with air rifle but its all I see lately on certain sites and video's ?

In my opinion the uk government have been trying to put more restrictions on air rifles than ever and even heard of a mandatory 5 years sentence for one such person being caught with one litterally just over 12ft lbs muzzle energy....

So it seems there is many people who would like to see air rifles banned totally in the uk but also these people will want all weapons banned including catapults but even so I keep on seeing video's like I explained above so if this is illegal in uk why keep showing them because it will eventually lead to the downful of a great hobby, which as I am aware of there is no restriction on power of a catapult/ slingshot so lets keep things this way and all act responsible and dont give anyone reason to once again attack another great hobby.

Just my thoughts on this subject, please feel free to come back with comments and put me right if need be as like I said I am no expert on the laws for this but as yet have not found any decent site defining whats right and whats wrong...........

Thanks for reading, Deano


----------



## Jim Williams

The shooting of game at night (between one hour after sunset and one hour before sunrise) is not permitted. Ground game (rabbit and hare) may be shot at night by an occupier of land or one other person authorised by the occupier, with the permission of the holder of the shooting rights under _Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 Schedule 7,_ unless the occupier has the exclusive rights.

Please see this link: http://www.basc.org.uk//en/departments/game-and-gamekeeping/game-shooting/shooting-seasons.cfm

Finding laws on catapults is made hard by the fact they are still classed as a toy, however they are still considered an appropriate way of dispatching small game, unlike bow hunting which is illegal.

Hope that helps clear things up a bit


----------



## Hunter69

Sling Jim said:


> The shooting of game at night (between one hour after sunset and one hour before sunrise) is not permitted. Ground game (rabbit and hare) may be shot at night by an occupier of land or one other person authorised by the occupier, with the permission of the holder of the shooting rights under _Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 Schedule 7,_ unless the occupier has the exclusive rights.
> 
> Please see this link: http://www.basc.org....ing-seasons.cfm
> 
> Finding laws on catapults is made hard by the fact they are still classed as a toy, however they are still considered an appropriate way of dispatching small game, unlike bow hunting which is illegal.
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up a bit


Thanks sling jim will have a proper read through this, cheers Deano


----------



## mikeuk

I must agree with your concerns, although only just getting into slingshots, I have been a hunter for many years, with air rifles and dogs, ferrets etc.The banning of hunting with bows was sneaked in without even being put out for debate. I think because bowhunters in this country are in small numbers they were particularly vulnerable, as are slingshot hunters. Putting vids of illegal activities on youtube can only give the antis more ammunition against us.
Every time there is an incident in the reported in the press, the airgunners position becomes more precarious. If ther was to be a ban and lunatic minority that cause problems with air weapons can't obtain them anymore, their next weapon of choice could be the slingshot.


----------



## Hunter69

i went to a gun shop a while ago and could nt help chuckle to a little box on their counter.

It contained cocktail sticks and had a note saying sharp pointy little sticks buy now before they ban them but the owner said this is what its coming to and they have letters and guidelines sent weekly with ever growing laws and regulations to go by serving us the general public etc it must be annoying for them as he said this business is no fun being in anymore.


----------



## Bill Hays

Yes showing illegal activity done is merely asking for a law to restrict the ownership and useage of slingshots.... and in the UK it seems they don't really need to much of an excuse to drop the hammer on any particular activity.


----------



## B.P.R

The main reason i like my catapult cheap is so they can be concealed easily.

The reason i like them cheap is so if i had to throw it away for whatever reason, ive not lost much.

Ive been into hunting for a fair while. Dogs, ferrets by day and night. The laws are ridiculous and getting worse. 

I can honestly say with my hand on my heart no matter what laws are passed, i will continue to hunt with my dogs, ferrets and catty.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Slingshots are all ready banned to even own in some US cities. -- Tex


----------



## B.P.R

Tex-Shooter said:


> Slingshots are all ready banned to even own in some US cities. -- Tex


As are ferrets?


----------



## Chuck Daehler

The idea as anyone can see is to completely disarm the public. All arms. Next, boomerangs. Check out Joerg's scalpel Frisbee or weaponized toilet bowl brushes.

Any of the G20 governments fear massive public rebellion against them, some say massive riots and general disgust with all governments because of economic crashes, currency crashes etc.. hence the banning of any sort of weapon little by little. Only government military and police will have "legal" weapons under the present scheme. This is to protect, obviously, the governments from their public since the public will be disgusted thoroughly with ineptness and brutality.

Have you checked into Bhutan? Honestly, check some web sites from Google. But alas it's next door to China...but a true Shangra La. Archery is the national sport and the overall gist of the place is "happiness". It is a kingdom. Would this be the last place on Earth to hide and be happy?

Public law XIV-a1778 will say "It is considered illegal to pick up a rock." and the amendment added 2 years later will say, "It is illegal to be legal. Everyone is under arrest and shall serve a minimum of 5 years in jail and 5 years of public service on off days for being legal."


----------



## monkeyboab

Its already happening in Scotland as of this year air rifles will be licensed and I've heard it going to be more like FAC than a shotgun license. They are messing with wild fishing too meaning taking your kids to a local pond to catch minnows would be an illegal offence. Alcohol is next on there agenda I think I'll become a nun <_<


----------



## JohnJohnson

There seems to be an awful lot of change going on in the UK right now and none of it is good. Air rifles have required a licence for about 10 years here in Northern Ireland ever since some idiot called the fire brigade to shoot at them and ended up killing a child; however as tragic the young boy's death may be it shouldn't warrant every air rifle to be put under the same constraints as firearms. Ironically Northern Ireland is the last nation-state of the UK where you can legally obtain a pistol on licence.
As far as slingshots go they would be a hard thing to ban since all you need to make one is wood, a few tools and theraband/latex sheet material and some leather (or even a tough fabric like denim) for a pouch; as well as that people have taken to 3d printing their slingshots. However making them an offensive weapon will probably happen sooner or later with the UK government getting more and more controlling over a person's actions; such as the ban on all psychoactive substances (which technically includes the euphoria you feel from smelling flowers) bar the ones they exempt. It goes into effect on April the 6th, so after that the UK can be considered as being a prohibition state. This essentially amounts to a guilty until proven innocent act; or to put it another way 'the police can dawn raid your house just because someone who doesn't like you called the police on you' act.

Even if they were an offensive weapon I would doubt the police would act on this if you were on your private property with the owner's permission, or out in a wood with no-one around for the purposes of target shooting, or small game. After all you're more likely to find LEOs in a city centre rather than the middle of a wood.
Oh yeah, you can 3d print them too, so an outright ban would fall flat on it's face. However; parliament is stripping many rights from UK citizens 'for the children' 'the greater good' or whatever appeal to emotion fallacy they can think up. It worries me greatly.


----------



## Bushcraft4kids

In am new to slingshot and this site but I have been involve with bushcraft and teaching to children and adults. I often get challenged regarding teaching about knives fire and I am sure slingshot when I start talking on my blog about them. I frequently say these things e.g. knives are not dangerous. It is the person handling them that is dangerous. I have dealt with children terrified of knives. I have in sheared mine and put it in front of them and said will that knife hurt you where it is now. You always get a resounding no. I ask what needs to happen to make it dangerous? They usually say some one need to pick it up. From there I explain even then that person has to do something with the knife to hurt some one. Children and adults grasp this. The theory is the same with slingshot. If a child can grasp this why can't UK Mps grasp the fact it is people who are dangerous not the weapons. They will grab any weapon available. By all means regulate people having them. Personally I have no problem with that. But do not restrict usage. If some one uses a slingshot or any other weapon in a cruel manner causing suffering we have laws to deal with it. Education is the answer not prohibition.


----------



## Tree Man

On the bright side, at least you don’t live in New Jersey.


----------



## chuckduster01

treeman said:


> On the bright side, at least you don't live in New Jersey.


Well at least you do not have to move very far to become part of the United States. Those fellers still living under the Queen have a lot more hurdles in the way of that.


----------



## mattwalt

See this section gets loads of viewers. If you're in UK keep up to date with the Gov.uk website - they seem to often change the wording which has an impact on whats permitted - last year it seemed catty hunting was pretty much banned - but now are fine again - simply due to one sentence change...

Also authorities in some areas are having issues with poaching and unethical hunting practices (such as blood-lust - which could be seen as inhumane and could get you into trouble). Be sure that you have permission/or rights for your shooting area (Walk paths / green lanes may actually belong to the land owners etc. - also shooting across roads, or along road verges). Also be clear one what would constitute poaching, correct legal hunting setup and hunting seasons etc. (have seen a few times guys posting pheasant out of season shot with stones). Also be sure to have liability insurance.

Above all be sure that you are able to hunt humanely and ethically. Head shots...

The main hunting body has apparently distanced itself from Catty hunting due to the stigma attached - so as a general rule - keep activities low key to the general public

Hunt safe and shoot straight.

Here are some links:

https://www.gov.uk/hunting

https://www.gov.uk/government/collections/general-licences-for-wildlife-management

https://www.gov.uk/pest-control-on-your-property

https://basc.org.uk/shooting/general-licences/

https://www.gwct.org.uk/advisory/general-licences/


----------



## GuyGotGuns

I have a question - everyone always seems to say it is entirely legal to hunt with a slingshot on common land, which is technically true, however I am yet to find public land that doesn’t have a by law that specifically states that killing or hunting any animal is illegal. Is there anywhere to find land that doesn’t have a by law rather than arduously searching individual by laws?


----------



## mattwalt

Hey GGG - They make it incredibly confusing. You're going to have to feel your way through your area. I had a similar issue where I was living before. Best to get permission from a farmer etc. to use their land - and definitely get 3rd party insurance.


----------

